
BuzzFeed News Is Unionizing - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednewsunion.com/
======
dfischer
> We demand that BuzzFeed News recognizes our union immediately so that we can
> swiftly reach a mutually satisfying contract that lets us focus on the
> important work of reporting on Cardi B memes and breaking the biggest
> stories in the country.

So it’s a joke right? I... can’t even tell.

